# 3 month old Vizsla Puppy



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

We have had our Vizsla puppy for 3 weeks. No luck in crate training at all. You can lie down next to the crate, put tons of toys and frozen Kongs in there with him, everything and he just screams and won't stop. We are lucky and the longest he would need crated is 2 hours 3 times a week, but he goes crazy and poops and pees all in the cage if he's in there for any length of time. The only time he's happy is if he goes to bed with my daughter with his head on a pillow covered up to his neck. We have 2 5 month old lab puppies too and have tried putting him beside them with no luck either.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, I should also add, that his breeder doesn't believe in crating their animals and has created an atmosphere where they could roam and be safe.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

3 puppies at the same time???
You sound very busy!

If you want to crate train, you have to keep at it. It sounds like you're having more trouble than most, but our girl use to cry throughout the day, everyday, while we were at work. She's quiet during the day now(building cleaning lady tells us). Eventually they learn to either like it or simply accept that it's going to happen no matter how long they cry.

One thing to keep in mind, you have to wait until he is quiet to let him out. If he does not settle, he does not come out. If you give in, he learns that with enough crying, he gets out. 

We let Mischa sleep in our bed at night because it just seems wrong to crate her during the day and at night, and she sure lets us know that she doesn't like it at night either... she has trained us well! ;D We tried getting her to sleep on a dog bed, but she'd jump up in the middle of the night, and I gave up the fight out of pity. **** cutie...  She use to pop her head up with the saddest face begging to be close to us. 

2 hours, 3 times per week is not a lot. Ours is crated ~7 hours, 5 days a week.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for support. It's been tough. We had to move his crate to a different room away from our 5 month old labs because they like their crates and his distress was stressing them out very badly. And they let us know it too. Riley (our Vizsla) is so much smaller than them, but he gets in there and scraps with them like a big dog.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Crating him at first won't be easy... he will whine, especially if he can't see you when he is crated. You just have to stick with it and be firm and consistent on the crating.

Also, if he is making messes in there, put a divider in there so he doesn't have as much room.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

You might try leaving the radio on when he is in the crate. Some others on this forum have had success with sound machines. You might want to search for their previous posts.

You mentioned he will sleep with your daughter covered up to his neck. Could he be cold? Savannah stands over the space heater in my office a fair amount of time. At night she won't cover herself, but she snuggles down into the bath towels and fleece I put in her crate. When she is outside and moving, she is ok in all the weather we have here in Oregon even without a sweater. When she is inside, she seeks warmth as much as the cat. If this possibility doesn't sound too absurd, think about checking for drafts around the crate and maybe try putting an old towel still warm from the dryer in the crate to see if that helps.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll try that! We're really good about making sure he stays warm. He seems very cold at times. I had the dogs outside last night and he was ok for awhile then I saw his back legs kind of shaking so I grabbed his blanked and wrapped him all up and he sat on my lap watching the labs. I just can't imagine our weather being any colder than yours. I'm in Indiana.


----------

